# MacGyver fix for two hole bung



## TwinMaples (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's a tip that might help someone else in a pinch.

Received my two hole bungs and tubing from Wade for two used (but new to us) aspirator pumps for my son and me. Hooked up things today making a 5 gallon carboy the receiving carboy. Was not getting enough vacuum to pull water out of the source carboy. Checked all connections and they were fine. Saw that bung seated low in the carboy. When we pushed the bung in more, the vacuum increased. Looks like the bung was slightly small. I had solid bungs the next size bigger, but didn't want to go through all the drilling, etc.

So, I tried an O ring around the bung. Made it worse. My wife suggested wrapping a little Saran wrap around bung and put it in the carboy. It fit much better! Hooked the hoses back up and tried it, it works great! 

Here's the deal: most 5 gallon carboys that I've seen are made in Mexico. They have a slightly bigger opening than my 6 gallon carboys. We tried the bung on the 6 gallon, and it fits perfectly.

Getting our pumps working made my son was especially happy. He needs to degas and bottle some Skeeter Pee that he's making for a bride's to give out to guest at her upcoming wedding. Yes, Skeeter Pee. My son had some apple wine he was originally making the the September? wedding. All of a sudden, the wedding is in May. Not near enough time for the apple wine to be drinkable, at least in my opinion. The only thing that I've made that is drinkable in an extremely short time frame is Skeeter Pee.

I have #3 stoppers coming in on Monday. Will be trying to come up with a way to use these pumps to bottle.

Wade, are those hole sizes for the two hole bung 3/8" and 1/4"? Eventually, I will try to make stoppers for my 5 gallon carboys. In the meantime, I've got a whole box of Saran wrap!

Jim


----------



## REDBOATNY (Mar 26, 2011)

I was also concerned with using the #6 bungs in the 5 gallon carboys. Thanks for the tip. I have'nt tried the racking set up yet, and I am using a uni-bung for degassing. 

Maybe Wade will offer double drilled #7's or #7 1/2's in the future.(Hint)


----------



## Wade E (Mar 26, 2011)

These are #6.5 bungs and drilling doesnt work very well at all. If you look on the bung and hopefully I didnt bore through the # but inside a trianle on the top you should see the size and it should say #6.5 if not pm me and I will send you out one as that would mean that were I bought them someone slipped in a #6 in my batch. I have every size carboy in Mexican and Italian and the #6.5 fits all. If you would like another size I can do it but it will take longer as Ill need to go get that particular size. Id rather not state how I make my bungs though as then they will be all over Ebay or something.


----------



## TwinMaples (Mar 26, 2011)

Wade:

My bungs were 6 1/2's. You sent the size you said you would. It's just that the opening in the 5 gallon carboy I was using is just a little bit bigger. When you put a #7 in, it works, but you can tell it is slightly bigger than it needs to be.

I have around 10 carboys and at least 3 different size openings. That's why I have a ziplock bag full of bungs! I now use the universal bungs more than the gum rubber bungs, and they *do* fit all the carboys.

All is well here. 

Jim



Wade E said:


> These are #6.5 bungs and drilling doesnt work very well at all. If you look on the bung and hopefully I didnt bore through the # but inside a trianle on the top you should see the size and it should say #6.5 if not pm me and I will send you out one as that would mean that were I bought them someone slipped in a #6 in my batch. I have every size carboy in Mexican and Italian and the #6.5 fits all. If you would like another size I can do it but it will take longer as Ill need to go get that particular size. Id rather not state how I make my bungs though as then they will be all over Ebay or something.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 26, 2011)

Cool, if you want a #7 or #7.5 just let me know and Ill whip one up for you. I can make any size from probably #6 and up in a dble or possibly even a triple if you find a use for that.


----------



## TwinMaples (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks, Wade. I appreciate that.

Jim




Wade E said:


> Cool, if you want a #7 or #7.5 just let me know and Ill whip one up for you. I can make any size from probably #6 and up in a dble or possibly even a triple if you find a use for that.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 26, 2011)

Who knows, maybe you need a 8 hose water bong or something?


----------

